# my heart sank



## marat

Hello!
Would someone please offer me help with this expression, for an equivalent in French?
 my heart sank/my heart sinks
as in: My heart sank when I heard the news.

Thanks so much.
Mara


----------



## anangelaway

Bonsoir! 

I think I would say :

_Mon coeur a presque flanché quand j'ai appris la nouvelle. _
_Mon coeur a vacillé..._


----------



## Gil

Aussi:
Mon coeur s'est serré.


----------



## marat

Thank you, thank you! As always, you are most helpful!
Bonne journée!
Mara


----------



## edwingill

j'ai eu un serrement de cœur


----------



## marat

Thank you too, edwingill! You always give great answers!
Mara


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Juste un petit détail :
"Son coeur a flanché" = son coeur s'est arrêté de battre, il est mort
"Mon coeur a flanché" = (psychologiquement) j'ai cru que mon coeur s'arrêtait de battre, mais je ne suis pas mort.
Hope it helps


----------



## tree

g'day,
I just wonder if  " my heart sank" is an expression of someone deeply inlove or an expression for some kind of sadness or we can use  for both? and what    other expression to have similar with my heart sank?
thankyou
merci


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mon coeur s'est brisé en mille morceaux ?


----------



## Gil

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Mon coeur s'est brisé en mille morceaux ?


Un peu fort ama pour:
To feel great disappointment or discouragement: 
_Her heart sank within her._


----------



## edwingill

j'ai un pincement de coeur


----------



## edwingill

sorry j'ai *eu* un pincement de coeur


----------



## marat

Hi Tree,

"my heart sank/sinks" just means dsiappointment or sadness; here are some examples of usage:

http://humanities.byu.edu/elc/student/idioms/idioms/heart_sinks.html


To all who answered...thanks for your input!
(Still trying to figure out the nuances with Carnesecchi's refinement of the usage of "flanché" though?)

Mara


----------



## carolineR

C'est le moment en tout cas de le traduire par "De battre, mon coeur s'est arrêté"


----------



## CARNESECCHI

What I mean is that "le coeur a flanché" = the heart failed and the person is dead. But you can say "mon coeur a flanché", though you are still alive because then, it means "my heart failed but recovered before I died"
Is it better ?


----------



## edwingill

might *j'ai perdu courage* work?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

edwingill said:
			
		

> might *j'ai perdu courage* work?


C'est plutôt l'espoir qu'on perd. 
Pour le courage, on en *manque*, plutôt.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Si tu me permets, Karine, "manquer de courage", c'est être effrayé, voire lâche. "Perdre courage", c'est être découragé : "Je perds courage si le coeur me manque" qui me semble être le sens ici.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Si tu me permets, Karine, "manquer de courage", c'est être effrayé, voire lâche. "Perdre courage", c'est être découragé : "Je perds courage si le coeur me manque" qui me semble être le sens ici.


Oui je te permets, et je te crois.
Je ne perds jamais courage moi même c'est pourquoi je n'utilise pas cette expression qui existe pourtant bien ! Mea !   
Mais je reprends courage et dis haut et fort : edwingill a donc bien raison.


----------



## zam

Le plus souvent c'est utilisé pour qualifier des émotions allant de la forte déception -comme l'a dit Gil- à l'abattement/découragement profond, en passant par le choc. Ce qui, évidemment, signifie que la liste des adjectifs possibles est longue.

e.g: the police told me that my car had been stolen and my heart sank.

Se sentir 'très abattu' serait une possibilité ici. 
(plus familièrement, ça correspondrait à 'se sentir mal').


----------



## sgzu

mon coeur a fait un bond ?


----------



## anangelaway

sgzu said:
			
		

> mon coeur a fait un bond ?


 
Alors oui peut-être aussi tel _mon cœur a fait un bond dans ma poitrine._


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Je me demande si ce n'est pas une indication de joie, lorsque le coeur fait un bond. L'anglais dit qu'il coule et cela me semble bien aller avec l'effondrement psychologique à l'annonce d'une terrible nouvelle.
Quelque chose comme "mon coeur s'effondre".


----------



## marat

De tout mon coeur, je vous remercie pour toutes vos belles réponses.
Comme toujours, vous avez des coeurs d'or.
Mara


----------



## PZP

Hello everyone

I am opening that thread again to know if this expression is very familiar and used in informal/private contexts only ?

Context : I've received an email for an internship offer that I was highly interested in because I love the company, but that I can't accept now because I have already accepted another one which I can't turn down anymore.  (It is a bad-timing story, it took them very long to answer to me and I had time pressure)

SO

I want to tell to the company I love that I am not available anymore, but that "my heart sank" when I opened the letter because this is the offer I was most interested in, and that I wish I could recontact then in the summer, when I am free for another internship.

One of my teacher told me to be honest and tell them about the disappointment and frustration so that they remember me, and she used the expression "My heart sank". 

I was wondering if I could literally use this expression in this context, or if it sounded way too familiar in a corporate context (knowing the company is a new record/music company, not an investment bank)

Thank you very, very much for taking the time to read this and help me...

PZP


----------



## marat

Good morning PZP!
I would say that "my heart sank" is a fairly informal idiom and I understand what your teacher is saying, though personally I am not sure I would use it in this context to register disappointment. Having said that, it would depend on the tone of the rest of the letter... chatty, informal? 
Honesty is always the best option though...do let them know you are disappointed.
Feel free to send me the letter, if you'd like!
Mara


----------



## dratuor

I would suggest "mon coeur a chaviré" to keep the idea of sinking


----------



## Giselaloisel

Wouldn't that be 'my heart broke' (into a million pieces)? 


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mon coeur s'est brisé en mille morceaux ?


----------



## carolineR

"mon coeur de battre s'est arrêté".
"mon coeur a chaviré" rend parfaitement l'idée.


----------



## Itisi

Le découragement/l'accablement s'est emparé de moi.  Ou j'ai eu un coup de cafard.  (C'est dans le Robert & Collins, et c'est bien ça!


----------

